# Service Dogs Working Off-Leash



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Have you seen "service dogs" working in public off-leash? 
Have you seen demos of "service dogs" being worked off-leash in public? 
Has a trainer told you that you are allowed to work your dog off-leash because said dog passed their Public Access training with flying colors? 

A SD trainer/user friend of mine wrote the following:

Regardless of how well trained you think your dog is, the ADA requires service dogs to be on leash unless one of two conditions are met:
1. the handler is physically incapable of handling a leash 
2. the specific task the dog is performing at that moment cannot be performed while on leash
At all other times, the dog must be on leash by law.

Example: A hearing dog can signal his handler about the occurrence of a sound and lead the handler to the source of that sound, all while on lead, but he might not be able to physically pull open a door and hold it open while a handler in a wheel chair maneuvers past him and through the open door while on lead without risk that the lead becomes entangled in the wheels as the chair passes the dog.

Quote from 28 CFF 36.302(c)(4): Animal under handler's control. A service animal shall be under the control of its handler. A service animal shall have a harness, leash, or other tether, unless either the handler is unable because of a disability to use a harness, leash, or other tether, or the use of a harness, leash, or other tether would interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of work or tasks, in which case the service animal must be otherwise under the handler's control ( e.g., voice control, signals, or other effective means).


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

No to all 3. I have seen dog help a person in wheelchair but was leashed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

No to everything. I've never had Tessa off lead even working with me in my wheelchair. I use the same handsfree lead in the chair as I use when walking. If there was a task that required it I would let her off leash while performing it, but then reclip the leash. For example I'd like to start having her hit the automatic door openers in instances where they're out of the way.


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

1) Only due to circumstances. For example, when some objects were dropped down a slope: The handler's wheelchair could not safely negotiate the slope. She unleashed the dog, he retrieved the objects, and on return was again leashed. 

2) No

3) No


----------



## HSV-SD (Apr 28, 2013)

I would have to say No to all three questions. 

ILGHAUS stated "Regardless of how well trained you think your dog is, the ADA requires service dogs to be on leash unless one of two conditions are met:
1. the handler is physically incapable of handling a leash"

There are companies making a euro-leash or multi-purpose leash that make hands-free an option but keep the SD leashed at all times.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Hands free leash is still leashed. Here's Tessa working on a hands free lead



My lead can be clipped to itself in different ways for different uses, but she's always on lead. The handsfree allows me to hold on to her harness handle when walking, or in the chair for her to pull me. But the lead is always right there in case I need it.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Great example pictures, Lin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

No to all 3 SD must be on a leash at all times if the owner cannot hold the leash it can be attached to the wheelchair or other apparatus just because they are SD doesn't mean they are a robot lol everyone dog is cable of making mistakes sometimes the dog needs to be on a leash for their own safety as well as others.


----------

